# root tech cloning gel



## johnp (Feb 15, 2011)

started using the roottech cloning gel havnt seen any results so far, hasnt even been a week tho anyone use it how did you like it?


----------



## Melvan (Feb 15, 2011)

It works just fine, although I prefer Clonex. Don't keep messing with your cuttings looking for roots. Be patient and let Mother Nature do her thing.


----------



## johnp (Feb 15, 2011)

they look like they are doing fine alot better than a few days ago i  have been keeping clear food storage containers over them as humidifier work great


----------



## Melvan (Feb 15, 2011)

What are they in?


----------



## johnp (Feb 15, 2011)

ive got rapid rooters in my cloning machine dont have a dome so im using tuperware


----------

